# shows in scotland



## happypurr (Apr 7, 2011)

When and where is the biggie in scotland?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Don't know which one you mean but here is a link to all GCCF Cat shows for the rest of this year and next:

List of shows


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Hiya,

I go to all the shows in Scotland and there isn't a biggie lol. They are all quite similar in size really.

The Larkhall in February is quite big, as is the Edinburgh show in July.


----------

